# Homebirth and fibroids (pph)



## elisaday

Hi all,

I am trying to reasearch info on having a homebirth with a fundal fibroid. Thoughout my pregnancy I have been told that it is only medium sized (has varied from 11cm - 5cm at various points in pregnancy) and out of the way so that it will not pose a threat to a 'normal' vaginal birth or to the baby. 
When I was at my 28wk MW app, I mentioned that I would like to have a homebirth (and also up to this point no-one had asked?) so I thought I'd better mention it. Anyway to cut a long story short she said that I was probably unable to have a HB and would probably need to go to the cosultant led dept at the hospital. This was due to the fact I would be classed as 'high risk' due to bleeding afterwards as the uterus starts to retract and causes the fibroid to bleed.
I didn't say anything at the time as I have a consultant appointment 1st, and another antenatal class with a lovely MW who ran my Hypnobirthing class and who is a strong advocate of HB's so I want to speak to them first and get my case straight. 
Can anyone give any advise or experiences of labour with fibroids, particually if it did cause any pph?

Thanks!


----------



## anita665

I have fibroids and have never been told I can't have a home birth because of it.

With my first baby I had a LPPH. It happened exactly two weeks after the birth (which was a hospital birth) and resulted in a weeks stay in hospital. They couldn't decide on the cause but said it could be retained placenta. They never found this bit of placenta so I think this is doubtful but it was never linked to the fibroids, which I first learnt about on the scan to find the retained placenta.

My second baby was an unplanned home birth and now I'm planning a home birth for my third.


----------



## _Nell

I have 5 fibroids, the largest pre pg was 3cm and they have no really been able to monitor them during as they are behind both my anterior placenta and baby.

They are not part of the risk assessment my nhs midwife has carried out at all.

I have been reading up on PPH today (due to big baby) and haven't noted any mention of fibroids and an increased risk tbh....perhaps i need to go and look back.


----------



## mrsmax

I have two medium sized fibrods and have been told I have to have a hospital birth cause ofthe risk of bleeding and an active 3rd stage for the same reason :(


----------



## mrsmax

ps Hi Nell - I recognise you from the LTTC boards - i cant belive we have come so far :)


----------



## amjon

I don't think fibroids cause extra bleeding. I was told I had one and couldn't have it removed during delivery but nothing about extra bleeding.


----------



## _Nell

Does it maybe depend where the fibroids are?

Mine are intramural (in the uterine wall) are yours maybe submucosal?

Come to think of it I don't think it's even mentioned in my handheld notes, I've never been asked about them at all.

MrsMax - Hi :), every day it still feels like a miracle!


----------



## Wispyshadow

I have two intramural fibroids of medium size. My last pregnancy I had no issues with PPH but having the fibroids you are at a slight increased risk of bleeding. Generally they cause no issues as long as they are not located in a spot that hinders babies passage through the cervix. Its all according to how big they are and where they are located. For the most part they are just a benign growth.


----------



## _Nell

I had a google and the only real factual studies i could find suggested fibroids over 10cm were associated with an increased risk of pph.


----------

